# 23rs Tomorrow



## Drac (Apr 26, 2007)

Well I've been lurking here for a while and thinking about getting a camper for around 6 months. Tomorrow's the big day. I can't wait to pick up my 23RS.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Congratulations


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Welcome to the site







Great choice of camper if I do say so myself.


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers. You will love it. You will love your new 23rs also. Congrats.


----------



## Drac (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks, I think I'm going to have fun just figuring out how to load it and such. Have a few mods in mind too, mostly a LCD mount and a fishing pole mount for the storage area. I may make a locking chock too.


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

There's absolutely no bias when I say...You picked the best! Congrats and enjoy doing the mods, planning the trip, and creating memories.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Excellent choice in models.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Drac
















to Outbackers! 

AND Congratulations on your new 23rs! 

Feel free to ask lots of questions, that's what we're here for









Enjoy the big day and Happy Camping!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*& Congratulations!!!*


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome!

Now TODAY is the big day! Take the PDI list from here, ask questions, and enjoy.


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Congratulations and Welcome to the site!!! Have fun today picking up your new trailer!! How exciting!!!! Enjoy every second of it and let us know how it all goes!!!
( you are going to love the 23rs!! we do!!







)


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, Drac, congrats!

Enjoy your new Outback.

And don't forget to check out the thread on the Branson "rally" in June.

Mark


----------



## goneflyfishin (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey Drac!

We ABSOLUTELY LOVE our new 23RS!! Hope you all do too.
We love researching new mods on this site & laughing a lot at the responses!

ENJOY!!


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Congrat's one the new 23. As others have said you have picked a great trailer. Enjoy it. Need any help let us know.

Chris


----------



## Drac (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks all, just 1 hour to go


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Drac to the Outback Family
Congrats on the 23RS nice model
Hope all goes well for your PDI

Don


----------

